

Show HN: My friend and I just wrote this distraction-free editor for Android :) - mackon
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.azacsoftware.writemonkey&feature=search_result

======
iamdave
Are you affiliated at all with this WriteMonkey?: <http://writemonkey.com/>

~~~
mackon
no just found out two minutes ago (from a comment on facebook) that it exists
:) actually, we don't have windows and we didn't know it, we were inspired by
PyRoom on Linux.

~~~
mackon
i think we'll have to change the name, i just need to wait for my pal to wake
up and talk about it

~~~
iamdave
No worries, I got pretty excited because WriteMonkey is one of my favorite
distraction free editors on Windows, and I headed over to the site to check
out release notes on the App but didn't see anything so I had to ask.

Either way, downloading now

------
mtgx
I imagine this sort of app is more suited for tablets. Does it look good on
tablets? Also, you may want to submit it to r/Android, too. I think they
usually upvote new indie apps like this.

